# *Great/daft/fun game websites: list 'em here!



## editor (Jun 25, 2003)

*Great/daft/fun game wesbites: list 'em here!*

Please list al the good games/mad sites you find in this thread.

Here's my offering for this thread:
Cunt trumps


----------



## past caring (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice one Mike.

Though the first card in my hand did raise the interesting question of how on earth John McCrirrick isn't on the punch boards.

I think it's incumbent on you to remedy that appaling lapse toute suite!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 25, 2003)

3D Pong (Shockwave)
Spectrum emulator (loads of games, Java)
FHM's Top 100 Games (most Shockwave/Flash)
Nabisco World Games (corporate sponsored, but loads of cool games - select from the list on the right)
Spaced Penguin (hours of fun!)

That'll do for now!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 25, 2003)

Orisinal (calming ickle Flash games)


----------



## Jangla (Jun 25, 2003)

Rocket Arcade  - not bad, Bubble Ball is the best
Bordello Battles  - pimpin' turn based game
Game Account  - great golf game and you can play for money (starting at 50p a go!)
Manic Miner  - nuff said really
Mini Clip  - best table tennis game in the world!  Check out that spin!
Insane Aquarium  - just plain weird

Do for now I think


----------



## loud 1 (Jun 25, 2003)

gamehippo.com 
has loads of downloadables.


----------



## boha (Jun 26, 2003)

shockwave scalextric .

Probably been posted before, but it kept me amused for hours


----------



## Wintermute (Jun 27, 2003)

http://www.autism-pdd.net/booklet/lemmings32k/lem32.html

Lemmings 

Requires Java


----------



## Wowbagger (Jun 27, 2003)

Okay, time to get out the obvious mallet.

Yahboo Games  is just about the only good thing that comes from Yahboo.  It's free, it's got a shitload of games (from cards through dominoes and chess to noughts and crosses and pool), and it's amazingly playable.  Watch out for me (britishbulldo85) lurking around the pool rooms of a weekend.

If, on the other hand, you would prefer snooker, or don't like the Yahboo pool interface, there's FlyOrDie.  The trouble with FlyOrDie is that for those mongs like me who've been playing on Yahboo too much, not having the guidance lines is a right royal fucker.

PopCap Games have a large amount of highly addictive shite going around.

Finally, for those of you who are looking for something slightly different, there's RinkWorks, which hosts a number of CGI games from an adventuring RPG spectacular called Murkon's Refuge to charming little play-the-computer games of Hangman, Rock, Paper, Scissors, etc.


----------



## easy g (Jun 27, 2003)

you all realise that this is the most dangerous thread ever posted on these boards!!!  

I've never really played these things but my first 5 minutes of...
Doom Funnel Chasers
sees me completely hooked....it's worse than crack ffs!!


----------



## Jangla (Jun 27, 2003)

Flipside  - possibly the best free play casino I've ever seen.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2003)

This one's very odd, You click on a band and you get a load of wobbling acts radiating out from the middle, with the closest bands supposedly being the most similar in style.

Except some of the choices are very odd. But it passes away a dull moment or two.


----------



## Wowbagger (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, I've just found a very interesting page indeed.  It appears to be just packed full of useless stuff to entertain, which IMHO it does extremely well: I once spent several hours happily alleviating my boredom.  A superb place and well worth the visit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jangla _
> [BInsane Aquarium  - just plain weird
> [/B]



You bad man!  I've just wasted a couple of hours playing that game  

Must...get....away....from...computer...


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jun 29, 2003)

The mutt's nuts, surely


----------



## kakuma (Jun 29, 2003)

www.balbous.com

bloody french


----------



## loud 1 (Jun 30, 2003)

download 'island wars'.......


cant remember where i got it from,only really good in 2 player,but a must for late nite drug fueled wierd moments.

do it.


----------



## feyr (Jun 30, 2003)

spele games


----------



## subversplat (Jul 2, 2003)

Since _someone_ already nicked Cunt Trumps and reposted it in this thread, I'm going to present to you the *absolute bestest ever* online multiple-choice adventure game ever (ever!):

BRAD: The Game


----------



## Wowbagger (Jul 2, 2003)

Fly the helicopter.  Don't crash.  Simple, no?


----------



## Sunray (Jul 9, 2003)

*Check for gills...*

Whoops its not a game....

read that title wrong.

Sunray


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jul 11, 2003)

Evildave.com 
(NB not at all politically correct)


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2003)

This nutter has strapped his $600 Sony Clie Palm Pilot (the one that features a small camera) on his model airplane and shot little videos of its flights.

Utterly and completely pointless of course, but there's something about its sheer enthusiasm and daftness that tells me *this*  is what the web is really all about!

Respect!

Grainy videos of a whirring, crashing model airplane here


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2003)

Daft Flash game: Helvetica vs Arial


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 13, 2003)

This will absorb you for a while 

http://www.project-euh.com/


----------



## Lub (Jul 17, 2003)

Mysteries of Time and Space... 


Its a puzzle/adventure type game. Takes quite a while but its very good. See if you can crack the security code door....


----------



## loud 1 (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lub _
> *Mysteries of Time and Space...
> 
> 
> Its a puzzle/adventure type game. Takes quite a while but its very good. See if you can crack the security code door.... *





go here for old pc games like red barron and syndicate and also snes,amiga emulators.
http://www.goodolddays.net/pc.php


----------



## Wowbagger (Jul 21, 2003)

In the same vein, we have Home of the Underdogs, your first stop for freeware and abandonware.  It's not stealing if they're not actually trying to sell it.


----------



## mb1 (Jul 29, 2003)

Games of the 80's


----------



## BernardBoggins (Aug 3, 2003)

http://www.zap.ca/

Ambition - An Interactive Mystery by Michael Gibson 

Episode 1: The Desperate Dad                PLAY FOR FREE 
Ted straps dynamite to his chest and looks for his ex-wife whom, he believes, has abducted his kids.  


this used to be a good site but has recently gone commercial.
a few free games still on there, well worth a look !


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 3, 2003)

Not been on their for years but www.newgrounds.com used to have a few good games.


----------



## boha (Aug 5, 2003)

online slapsies 

pointless but funny


----------



## mrmule (Aug 15, 2003)

y'all gonna love this...........
waste hours of time playing KEEPY UPS 

http://fire.he.net/~sonarr/sonarchallenge.swf


----------



## mxjoker (Aug 20, 2003)

*Sizzling Game Play*

(spammed shite removed)


This site is very popular so if you cannot get access first time do try again, you might like it 

(Editor: unfortunately for you, dear spammer, urban75 is infinitely more popular than your pitiful site, so if you cannot get access again, don't bother trying again because you're banned! Twat.)


----------



## Waster (Aug 22, 2003)

*Who's A Twat*

Yawnsome repetitive troll removed by R2G


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 28, 2003)

OK Here we go -

http://www.infinitewheel.com/dubselector5.html

http://www.sodaplay.com/index.htm

http://streams.omroep.nl/nps/dekortefilm/mixedup/flow/flow.html


http://www.research.att.com/~ttsweb/cgi-bin/ttsdemo

http://www2.b3ta.com/namethatbeard/

http://www.boohbah.com/zone.html


----------



## gnoriac (Sep 15, 2003)

Is it ok if I chuck in one of mine:
worms 
or is it considered spamming?


----------



## mango5 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK, for some infotainment and silly timewasting games, how about

stonerlemmings  stop the evil dancing cows

supershagland  not as naughty as it sounds


----------



## Lubi (Oct 7, 2003)

I think In the right area.....



I found this site, pretty horrific colour (i think it is supposed to be trippy)

http://www.militantesthetix.co.uk/stickers/stickersfr.htm (i personally liked this page)

but visit http://www.militantesthetix.co.uk too, it's pretty good.


----------



## BassJunkie (Oct 20, 2003)

Bo Selecta!

www.infinitewheel.com/infinite_wheel.html


----------



## xes (Oct 24, 2003)

"I've seen things i've seen them with my eyes  This is a bit mad The badger badger thing's on another thread but this isnt....
and there is unlimited fun to be had on this site 

*backs away slowly*


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Flash page a bit of sillyness 

http://svt.se/hogafflahage/hogafflaHage_site/Kor/hestekor.swf


----------



## Kernow bys vyke (Oct 31, 2003)

Dunno if anyone has posted this.

http://www.miniclip.com/trialspro/index.htm


----------



## xes (Nov 10, 2003)

*ok dont blame me for this....*

the suicide bomber game


----------



## Chuff (Nov 11, 2003)

Kill Danish Squatters Game  If you complete level one and take the squat you get to go to Christianiana and clean up dealer steet, kill those crustys and be a stand up cop

click start, press R for reload


----------



## the B (Nov 11, 2003)

http://www.hairybullet.com/hosted/hairybulletgames/index.php


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2003)

The Hell Test


----------



## Mab (Nov 17, 2003)

Oh no! Im in big trouble. Im having so much fun with these sites.

Its' after 3am--again. I must have some self control because i need and want to go to other forums.

Yes I saw the thing about the planes, but where was it. I know i saw it a while ago. Where ??

I love these adventure games--never played them before. Thanks so much for everyone putting them on.

I will now turn off machine. this is bad--i never knew.....


----------



## Mab (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmerbarleymow _
> *The Hell Test *






No, I couldnt' have that score. It said you should not be out. I better go to bed; thanks fbm!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 17, 2003)

I got 178 on the Hell Test - a danger to society apparently


----------



## donkey (Nov 17, 2003)

OO!!!     i got 220   so guess where i will be going?????


----------



## loud 1 (Nov 17, 2003)

this will hurt...

http://www.zefrank.com/racinggame/index.html


----------



## jms (Nov 23, 2003)

http://www.palaisdetokyo.com/fr/tokyogames/game1/opniyama.html


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 27, 2003)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/shows/wright/web_archive.shtml

'kin ell. There's LOADS and LOADS of links.


----------



## loud 1 (Dec 3, 2003)

this one kicks arse!!!!


ack,ack,ack,ack.

http://www.miniclip.com/aces/index.htm


----------



## Schmeegal (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by donkey _
> *OO!!!     i got 220   so guess where i will be going?????     *


I am with you dude. 224.


----------



## the B (Jan 11, 2004)

www.espgame.org

requires java

Quite funny and all that, plus it's doing the world a favour of sorts. It's labelling pictures you find on the internet - with a twist.

There's a nother person looking at the same pictures and you have to pick the same words without communicating to each other, just on the basis of what is in the picture. You do 15 or so in 2 minutes and you get points based on how well you do.

You have to register but it requires no personal details, just a username and password.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2004)

Do sites get any weirder than this one?
DOGNOSE HEAVEN  

(shudder)


----------



## xes (Jan 12, 2004)

absolutly barking!! I'm slightly intrugeud to know how you found that site,you we'rent searching for that perfect proboscis canis picture by anychance?


----------



## the B (Jan 17, 2004)

Star Kingdoms

www.starkindgoms.com

Turn based galatic/universe conquest game. Build up big armies and form alliances, non-aggression pacts etc and go on a romp.

I've slowly gotten into it - but it's sooooo slow. You wait one hour per turn and the first 100 hours are spent in newbie mode, not allowed to go bash anyone but you're protected from being bashed around too.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 22, 2004)

*Pingu Blatting*

This has been keeping me amused for hours now...

Click on Neanderthal Man!


----------



## fubert (Jan 23, 2004)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> This has been keeping me amused for hours now...
> 
> Click on Neanderthal Man!



better, faster, stronger

another


----------



## xes (Feb 1, 2004)

where can you see lions?

only in kenya 

weebls been at it again.


----------



## bfg (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.viz.co.uk 

well-reccommended are 'mrs brady old ladys kleptomania' and 'roger mellies hangman'


----------



## boha (Feb 5, 2004)

Strong Bad's emails had me cracking my ribs earlier on. Particularly the ones about video games and techno.

And the Henry Raddick reviews on amazon still have me in tears after multiple reads 
(especially the George W. Bush and His Family Paper Dolls review)  

he or she (whoever it is) seems to have stopped now though. which is a shame because they were piss funny.


----------



## loud 1 (Feb 5, 2004)

boha said:
			
		

> Strong Bad's emails had me cracking my ribs earlier on. Particularly the ones about video games and techno.
> 
> And the Henry Raddick reviews on amazon still have me in tears after multiple reads
> (especially the George W. Bush and His Family Paper Dolls review)
> ...



that strongbad is fookin great!!!..

i love it!!!!


----------



## IntoStella (Feb 7, 2004)

jms said:
			
		

> http://www.palaisdetokyo.com/fr/tokyogames/game1/opniyama.html


   Charming but utterly pointless.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 28, 2004)

i got 45 on that hell test, im not that much fun on a date apparently.


----------



## xes (Mar 7, 2004)

Have your very own happy tree friend smoochie,you'll love it to death 
http://www.happytreefriends.com/watch_episodes/smoochies.html#29


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2004)

Here's my 'daft' website.

Have fun 

www.quitebad.com


----------



## xes (Mar 13, 2004)

zuma  addictive? well maybe just a little bit.


----------



## Loki (Mar 13, 2004)

xes said:
			
		

> zuma  addictive? well maybe just a little bit.


yes


----------



## ion (Mar 14, 2004)

boha said:
			
		

> Henry Raddick reviews on amazon still have me in tears after multiple reads
> (especially the George W. Bush and His Family Paper Dolls review)
> 
> he or she (whoever it is) seems to have stopped now though. which is a shame because they were piss funny.



I had never seen them before, they are absoloute class. Good link mate


----------



## boha (Mar 14, 2004)

nothing says "oderint dum metuant" quite like stack-heeled cowboy boots with a tux 

the review of family tree maker for dummies is class.

"An excellent guide to compiling a family tree which has shed some pretty interesting light on my uncle Sandy's claim that his father was the man who delivered the punch which ruptured Harry Houdini's appendix"


----------



## ion (Mar 14, 2004)

I liked the one about George Bush and his story of the boy; Kyoto. A story which not only warms our hearts, but warms the entire planet.

Sheer brilliance


----------



## grubby local (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.popcap.com/gamepopup.php?theGame=typershark

for all you secretaries out there. some of those yankie spellings/names tho ... I'm on 66wpm/95 per cent accurate.
gx


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Mar 25, 2004)

http://projectrockstar.com 

Set up a band, manage them, get loads of cash, repeat, spend some cash on setting up a label, get even more cash.

PM me with your email addy if your interested and you start off with 5k extra

This does become horribly addictive and you will check it every day.

(oh wait, that's just me)


----------



## Sacri Liege (Apr 3, 2004)

This is a fun game, Space Federation - Galactic Conquest. You make an empire online without downloading anything, so you can play it from work and such. This Idle Pimps can be fun too but not for the politically correct.


----------



## xes (Apr 8, 2004)

trippy stuff can be found here


----------



## Mab (Apr 16, 2004)

*Larry Carlson*

Another poster (Im' sorry I can't remember whom) posted this fantastic site a  year or so ago. I have had trouble posting sites for folk to link to--I don't know what Im' doing wrong. 

Carlson's site is splendeforous. It really is wow! Im sorry if Im' unable to link it, but just go to site.virtualom.com


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 20, 2004)

i was wandering around google and came across this wonderfull peice of randomness

computing in irish 

http://www.smo.uhi.ac.uk/gaeilge/foclora/abhair/riomhaire.html


----------



## walking_away (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.textfiles.com/directory.html

is a REALLY good site, if you like reading that is


----------



## fubert (May 6, 2004)

http://www.mail2web.com will let you pickup your emails for any account.


----------



## Lord Hugh (May 6, 2004)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i was wandering around google and came across this wonderfull peice of randomness
> 
> computing in irish
> 
> http://www.smo.uhi.ac.uk/gaeilge/foclora/abhair/riomhaire.html


Cad é chomh ait le seo? Cén fáth go bfuil sé "randam", eh?? Dean cur síos ar cad a duirt tú! An bhfuil tú ag magadh an Gaeilge? Tá tú imithe sa diabhal, mar seo.


----------



## Mab (May 9, 2004)

*Adendum*

I don't know if I finally linked it properly or it was done "magically" but do check this site out.
 As I said, I cannot remember the the person who originally posted it, but it's a keeper. I'm still enthralled with it. WoW!!!!


----------



## zerodegreeburn (May 10, 2004)

this is my first post and i'm advertising my own site ... :S lol

www.zerodegreeburn.com


----------



## loud 1 (May 11, 2004)

zerodegreeburn said:
			
		

> this is my first post and i'm advertising my own site ... :S lol
> 
> www.zerodegreeburn.com




good site mate,but they frown against spam....


----------



## zerodegreeburn (May 12, 2004)

yeah, but its not off-topic and it genuinely is a good games website i know, delete these 2 messages if you want


----------



## loud 1 (May 12, 2004)

your right!

ill shut up.


----------



## xes (May 13, 2004)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/badgerphone.php WEEBLE IS GOD!!


----------



## bruise (May 14, 2004)

if you like cool, urban(e), architectural glass design  you'll like this site, and i like the site's design as well (for an image non-texted based thing)


----------



## xes (May 14, 2004)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/madshark.php  you the shark,eat stuff before you die.


----------



## mrmule (May 17, 2004)

*subservient chicken*

http://www.subservientchicken.com/ 

you are the master of this chicken (from BK)


----------



## papanoelys (May 23, 2004)

*cool web sites*

http://www.skunk.co.uk/ ,check out the hilarious video clips
or how about a game of space invaders to bring you right back to the eighties


----------



## Lord Hugh (May 23, 2004)

Anyone remember this? http://b3ta.com/kill/g.php?k=996826519

Just found the link 5 minutes ago. God that's ancient history now 


(Edit)Oh is it working for anyone else? It started loading so I presumed it still worked but it doesn't go into the game bit for me.


----------



## Mab (May 26, 2004)

This is the anther one from the "Red Room". It is really driving me mad. I have managed to get about 11 items but still cannot get out of the room. Nifty skeleton.

Hope I can link it, if not please excuse.www.fasco-cs.com/works/viridian/index_e.html

Yes it is working. I can't go there again it's madding


----------



## Feederdude (Jun 1, 2004)

*Here we go...*

This one kept me up all goddamn nite....i love the soundboards


----------



## Mab (Jun 7, 2004)

Feederdude said:
			
		

> This one kept me up all goddamn nite....i love the soundboards





Ahhhhhhhhhh Thanks much, it's 6:05am.!!!!


----------



## nanti riah (Jun 7, 2004)

rapunzell said:
			
		

> This is the anther one from the "Red Room". It is really driving me mad. I have managed to get about 11 items but still cannot get out of the room. Nifty skeleton.
> 
> Hope I can link it, if not please excuse.www.fasco-cs.com/works/viridian/index_e.html
> 
> Yes it is working. I can't go there again it's madding


Have a look at this. Much easier and good fun  

http://hollywoodrecords.go.com/polyphonicspree/questfortherest/


----------



## mrmule (Jun 9, 2004)

*amusing place names by post code*

Enter a UK post code for a selection of funny/naughty place names that exist nearby.
Here's the list generated from my old postcode.

Penistone (map)
11.7 miles 

Shatton Moor 
11.7 miles 

Shafton Two Gates 
13.3 miles 

Upperthong 
18.5 miles 

Jughole wood 
19.0 miles 

Fartown 
22.5 miles 

Hole in the Wall 
28.4 miles 

Dick Slack 
28.7 miles 

Dirty Gutter 
30.3 miles 

Camp Town 
31.4 miles 

LINK


----------



## Mab (Jun 12, 2004)

nanti riah said:
			
		

> Have a look at this. Much easier and good fun
> 
> http://hollywoodrecords.go.com/polyphonicspree/questfortherest/





Ah, yeah. Very nice; I just came back and I really feel much more relaxed.  

Ooooo; 5:29am.. "Together we're heavy" . I like that very much.


----------



## dweller (Jun 14, 2004)

*crimson room*

another addictive point and clicky flash puzzle 
 adventure game, 
 sorry if this has already been posted here
link


----------



## boha (Jun 16, 2004)

breakdancing decepticons


----------



## grubby local (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.shockwave.com/sw/content/capoeirafighter

Brazilian capoeira dance/fight/music. nice twist on the old street fighter style. it's all in the moves, maaaaan
gx


----------



## Lubi (Jul 6, 2004)

Im looking for a game it's very much like the questfortherestgame - flash based mini adventure, stunning graphics... lots of weirdness I think at the beginning there is a man toking on a bong of some sort with a key... hmm... you have to get the little men from A to B as in questfortherest.

http://hollywoodrecords.go.com/polyphonicspree/questfortherest/


does this ring a bell? ... Any ideas?

Lubi.


----------



## Lubi (Jul 6, 2004)

Sok...

found it.. whohoo..



http://nlp.fi.muni.cz/~xsvobod4/amanita/samorost/intro.html


----------



## xes (Jul 17, 2004)

everyone loves magical trevor  um...we do!!

don't get eaten by piranhas 

georges desktop 

lest we forget the rather silly penguin game "they are going down,he and his eskimo,chinese deep fried penguin friends"....


----------



## White Lotus (Jul 19, 2004)

Ich bin ein Mod said:
			
		

> http://projectrockstar.com
> 
> Set up a band, manage them, get loads of cash, repeat, spend some cash on setting up a label, get even more cash.
> 
> ...


If you like that type of game, you'll enjoy NationStates.   Create a nation, make daily decisions, see if you become an anarchy, a psychotic dictatorship, a Father Knows Best state ...     Vote on UN resolutions, or propose one of your own, to change all the nations in the NS world.

And if you'd like to socialise at the same time, you can move to the *Urbanites* region.  You can also help defend us from invaders!


----------



## Good Intentions (Jul 19, 2004)

There's an Urbanites region?  Hark, do I hear the buzz of country-moving helicopters?  'Tis the time for the Federation of Autonomous Territories to move the fat of the land!


----------



## yyz (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry if it's been mentioned before, but my fave web game is http://bots2.net

Manage a bot, equip it, train it, fight it and rise up levels. Clans and everything, a great game.


----------



## xes (Jul 20, 2004)

http://www.richstevens.com/naked.swf

warning it flashes.


----------



## yyz (Jul 20, 2004)

xes said:
			
		

> http://www.richstevens.com/naked.swf
> 
> warning it flashes.



I got all excited, I was sure that said Rachel Stevens. *sigh*


----------



## xes (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah sorry about that 

It got sent to me so i thought I'd stick it up.


----------



## feyr (Jul 21, 2004)

xes said:
			
		

> http://www.richstevens.com/naked.swf
> 
> warning it flashes.


----------



## xes (Aug 5, 2004)

http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/contentPlay/shockwave.jsp?id=this_land&preplay=1&ratingBar=off


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2004)

FIXED THE LINK!!!!


i scare me


----------



## feyr (Aug 22, 2004)

your link doesnt work mr shippy


----------



## xes (Aug 24, 2004)

possibly the best cartoony thing about potatoes on the whole web 

But only possibly


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 24, 2004)

it got  booted for that server  sowwie   this is what i am!!

don't think about going!!!

OH MY GOD!!! THIS IS FANTASTIC!  this is god like flash anime  with the  "ai no ninjin"

cute but sad singing cat


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 24, 2004)

an  ODD game  http://img.4chan.org/f/src/panty.swf  (yeah  tells ya summin don't it)

she kills for your happy


----------



## bang (Sep 1, 2004)

weird shit been around for ages but still worth a look
and more weirdness


----------



## Mab (Sep 3, 2004)

These are fantastic. I have sent these out to loads of people. I adore all the cats. The one in the box made me cry. I'm such a wuss.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mab (Sep 3, 2004)

I forgot. Has everyone seen "Cows with Guns" ? http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/cowswithguns.php


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 7, 2004)

my god some one looks at my posts...

more just for you
http://img.4chan.org/f/src/gojyone.swf

more kitty fun
http://img.4chan.org/f/src/gorogoro.swf


----------



## J77 (Sep 7, 2004)

9/11 Pentagon conspiracy swf - rather cool


----------



## thestraightman (Sep 7, 2004)

http://koti.mbnet.fi/reagan/lodger/ilove.html 

wrong wrong wrong


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2004)

Even more wrong, wrong, wrong!

http://pya.cc/pyaimg/pimg.php?imgid=4002


----------



## Firky (Sep 22, 2004)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> my god some one looks at my posts...
> 
> more just for you
> http://img.4chan.org/f/src/gojyone.swf
> ...



404


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 28, 2004)

yeah  the flash files are on a cycle ...

i have em saved so i'll stick em up on my on site some time


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 28, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Even more wrong, wrong, wrong!
> 
> http://pya.cc/pyaimg/pimg.php?imgid=4002



beware men with dolls






http://zip.4chan.org/p/imgboard.php?res=25381


----------



## xes (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.peace-not-war.org/Music/Milkman/index.html

just trying something out and needed somewhere quiet to do it.

bugger it didn't work

If anyone could be so kind as to tell me how to get that track behind the link so I can download it. I'd be most gratefull


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.peace-not-war.org/Music/Milkman/Milkman.swf

the flash file


----------



## xes (Oct 8, 2004)

Naah,that just downloads  the location. When I right click on the page it doesn't say save target as. (it does on the link,but just saves the location)


There is a way,I know there is. I just dunne know how mun


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 9, 2004)

even right click?


use firefox  dude

it  allows you to save any shit on a page in the  page info  bit


----------



## xes (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok,cheers matey.

I'll sort ot all out tomorow,off out soon and can't be arsed to fart about now.


----------



## Jdogg (Oct 10, 2004)

www.addictinggames.com
speculativevision.com/arcade


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 19, 2004)

http://s7.yousendit.com/default.uplx

is excellent for making files (like albums n movies n stuff  ) 

available for your mates to download ...the speeds ace too....and the file size is 1GB...

just a good site i thought needed adding like


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2004)

http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr

Allows you to translate into, or out of, any of the worlds major languages.
particular favourite for negotiating Russian and Chinese crack-software sites, but handy tool all round. 

CAn translate a whole page if required...check it>>>
http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr


----------



## red rose (Nov 16, 2004)

http://serials.ws/index.php

a website index of the serial codes for millions of games and programmes


----------



## xes (Nov 21, 2004)

everyone else has had more sex than me


----------



## lynne8 (Nov 25, 2004)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> I got 178 on the Hell Test - a danger to society apparently



But what a life you must have lead......I only got 136!  But go figure, I'm sitting here drinking sherry!


----------



## COBALT_Blue (Nov 26, 2004)

*A tale of forbidden love*

*
A tale of forbidden love


http://www.conky.co.uk/love.htm*


----------



## Mab (Nov 30, 2004)

COBALT_Blue said:
			
		

> *
> A tale of forbidden love
> 
> 
> http://www.conky.co.uk/love.htm*




  Fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## blackadder (Dec 17, 2004)

http://www.mrswirlyhead.free-online.co.uk/home.html  is one of my old faves.


----------



## tom k&e (Jan 7, 2005)

Totally fucked up flash stuff

http://dickcream.com/h/04/0323/

Click the little thing in the top left for more. Some of it is STUNNINGLY NSFW !!!!!


----------



## nicbristol (Jan 16, 2005)

*Work safe...*

Flick The Bean


----------



## suggs (Jan 22, 2005)

Try [<URL removed: editor> they supply all the homestarrunner strongbad cheat strong sad bubs and others merchandise in the uk and europe saves you going to usa


----------



## White Lotus (Jan 22, 2005)

The title of this thread is "Great/daft/fun game websites", not "flog your crappy dodgy gear" websites.


----------



## Addy (Feb 6, 2005)

not sure if this ones been posted yet


----------



## jms (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.bobsdrumbarn.com/assets/applets/shuffling man.html


----------



## LDR (Feb 13, 2005)

This site here is brilliant for watching music videos, short films and trailers.

www.ifilm.com


----------



## bmd (Feb 13, 2005)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> This site here is brilliant for watching music videos, short films and trailers.
> 
> www.ifilm.com



Nice one, that's a great site.


----------



## werdna (Feb 14, 2005)

heres one  afriend is hooked on i cant stand it myself but is free online fantasy thing runescape


----------



## ch750536 (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.trevorvanmeter.com/flyguy/

Fucked...


----------



## twister (Feb 17, 2005)

site moved


----------



## Firky (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.vcdquality.com/

Check the quality of a film before you erm.. *cough* download it


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.cs.virginia.edu/oracle/

the Kevin Bacon game. Sorry if post b4.


----------



## J77 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/lyle_24/myhero.swf


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/lyle_24/myhero.swf



^^ Been posted before just under different names 

still quite funny nonetheless


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2005)

ch750536 said:
			
		

> http://www.trevorvanmeter.com/flyguy/
> 
> Fucked...



Quality


----------



## J77 (Mar 3, 2005)

^ nice 

* rocking out with the aliens *


----------



## Hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

http://nikon.bungie.org/misc/warthog_launch/

~more wasted time from my life (up till level 30)

http://quiz.ravenblack.net/blood.pl?action=viewvamp&z=1110108955

~a silly vamp game, some what entertaining...

http://www.nanahiro.com/compe/main.html

~try to get to the treasure


----------



## cba (Mar 22, 2005)

Lots of games on

www.shockwave.com

DJ Fu is good (see menu options)


----------



## papanoelys (Mar 29, 2005)

*bangkok*

http://www.mangosauce.com/
in parts funny web site about life in bangkok


----------



## Wintermute (Apr 14, 2005)

http://www.ericmyer.com/purple/stereotypes.htm

Mix and match faces and make some _really_ weird-looking people.


----------



## xes (Apr 18, 2005)

clay kitten shooting .Mwahahahahaha


----------



## xes (Apr 18, 2005)

Wintermute said:
			
		

> http://www.ericmyer.com/purple/stereotypes.htm
> 
> Mix and match faces and make some _really_ weird-looking people.


That's pretty funky.


----------



## bigapple (May 10, 2005)

This site has some good games,

Lightning Break and Sonic the Hedgehog in particular

http://uberbored.com/misc.htm


----------



## dweller (May 10, 2005)

*keep on zooming*

zoom into this one
you might want to smoke somthing first#

http://www.eviltree.de/zoomquilt/zoom.htm


----------



## j6ango1977 (May 18, 2005)

Fun and Games

www.stuboo.co.uk


----------



## fredsaw3 (May 25, 2005)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> This site here is brilliant for watching music videos, short films and trailers.
> 
> www.ifilm.com


How do you get past the ads? I must have clicked "Skip Ad" about ninety-twelve times, and just kept getting another ad, or a previous ad repeated!


----------



## xes (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.killsometime.com/Video/video.asp?video=Midget-Skills


----------



## J77 (Jun 28, 2005)

*weird:*

http://www.izpitera.ru/lj/tetka.swf


----------



## Kameron (Jun 28, 2005)

Cat Woman in the litter tray.

Just what you need.

Ever wondered what goes though the mind of a visitor to a "Fine Art Internet Site" ? Well here you go.


And if you want to find 13 new and interesting way to kill your boss here are all the answers.

Do you think I was bored today?


----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> http://www.izpitera.ru/lj/tetka.swf


weh hey,I was just about to post that. Yes,it is a bit fucked up.


----------



## the B (Jun 29, 2005)

I generally now visit

www.newgrounds.com
www.crazymonkeygames.com
www.gamesofgonder.com

Which actually all have very many similar games - but good ones.

and




			
				J77 said:
			
		

> http://www.izpitera.ru/lj/tetka.swf



Finally slumped to a rest on my machine in a pocket of three balls.


----------



## J77 (Jun 30, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Finally slumped to a rest on my machine in a pocket of three balls.


You know you can move her around with the mouse...


----------



## JLN88 (Jul 12, 2005)

Bloody project rockstar, been playing for about a month now, so very addictive. Got 7 bands and 1.5 million, a long way to go yet...


----------



## Red Faction (Jul 15, 2005)

a massive multiplayer online RPG
http://www.lastknights.com/index.php?action=register&ref_id=4646
quite addictive
give it a go


----------



## xes (Jul 20, 2005)

a server going through an emotional crisis http://www.kr.tuwien.ac.at/service/


----------



## Flashman (Aug 1, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> http://www.izpitera.ru/lj/tetka.swf



It's alright she can't feel it, you see, she's dead.


----------



## DG55 (Aug 2, 2005)

You'll love this one.

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/georgerag.html

Try picking him up and chucking him.


----------



## jodal (Aug 5, 2005)

Red Faction said:
			
		

> a massive multiplayer online RPG
> http://www.lastknights.com/index.php?action=register&ref_id=4646
> quite addictive
> give it a go


 This game is wickid. Hours wasted trying to build a good army and get more money and rise in the ranks and heal my units etc etc etc. Quite simple in design and graphics (  ) but highly satisfying nonetheless.

BTW Don't use the link above, its ahm, ahh, bad   . Use this one instead:

http://www.lastknights.com/index.php?action=register&ref_id=3241


----------



## quamp1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmm... not sure if this one has been posted yet... 

http://www.cyborgname.com/ - Cyborg Name


----------



## interpol (Aug 13, 2005)

>>>Here<<<  

Interpol....


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 11, 2005)

Been done before and better with Bush


----------



## sorearm (Sep 12, 2005)

quamp1 said:
			
		

> Hmm... not sure if this one has been posted yet...
> 
> http://www.cyborgname.com/ - Cyborg Name



apparently I am:
S.O.R.E.A.R.M.: Synthetic Operational Replicant Engineered for Accurate Repair and Mathematics


----------



## sorearm (Sep 12, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> This is clever, but it is rather disturbing, it would be easier to watch if it was a less obviously human figure. The weighting of the body is exactly right.
> 
> Like I say I know it is disturbing, the fact that it is a woman's image.
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 12, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> lol



I know, I know, I thought I'd post that when I first saw it but didn't know if it was dodgy not to find it dodgy   

I don't even smoke dope and I'm having a doob heeby jeeby


----------



## the B (Sep 15, 2005)

Nicely animated flash zombie shooter.
http://newgrounds.com/portal/view/265394


----------



## 8ball (Sep 19, 2005)

interpol said:
			
		

> >>>Here<<<
> 
> Interpol....



NOT for anyone having a doobie heebie-jeebie . . .


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 2, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Please list al the good games/mad sites you find in this thread.
> 
> Here's my offering for this thread:
> Cunt trumps



And here's mine

Cult Trumps much more fluffy and doesn't offend my genteel ladylike nature


----------



## Firky (Oct 26, 2005)

not for the drunk -


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 6, 2005)

The greatest car racing game ever?


----------



## netbob (Nov 12, 2005)

*Revitalise Lambeth*

Anyone from Lambeth will have seen the rather patronising "Welcome to Lambeth, no really!" posters. Here's an opertunity for people to get their own back 

http://revitalise.memedev.com/


----------



## Red Faction (Nov 28, 2005)

http://www.ww2game.net/recruit.php?uniqid=687

another daft MMORPG


----------



## interpol (Dec 3, 2005)

>>?<<


----------



## deeplight (Dec 4, 2005)

interpol said:
			
		

> >>?<<



V cool


----------



## deeplight (Dec 4, 2005)

Alot of you have probably heard of this. I find it disturbing and funny all at once Disturbing acid inspired cartoonery

Check out jerry jacksons special page I find it motherfukking hilarious. But I am more than a little strange.


----------



## LDR (Dec 5, 2005)

Freeware titles for XP.


----------



## quamp1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Flash video for Christmas lights


----------



## interpol (Dec 8, 2005)

>>?<<


----------



## xes (Dec 12, 2005)

interpol said:
			
		

> >>?<<


fucking mental!!

My eyes hurt


----------



## Red Faction (Dec 13, 2005)

http://mondo.happytreefriends.com/

happy tree friends

love it


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.zefrank.com/webnoise/index.html

click on the geezer bloke tee hee


----------



## interpol (Dec 18, 2005)

>>>?<<<


----------



## Firky (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.visualdata.org/

Flashy stuff. Purdy like snow.

http://www.abandoned-places.com/

Photos of um.. abandoned places, quite cool if you like that thing (I love urban decay)

http://www.cockeyed.com/inside/howmuchinside.html

How much is inside stuff

http://www.stcassociates.com/lab/fontbrowser.html

Font browser, pretty handy for the likes of me.

http://www.vday.org/main.html

Vaginas!

http://www.wacky-packs.com/ads.html

Just cool graphic design


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 15, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> http://www.visualdata.org/
> 
> Flashy stuff. Purdy like snow.



I love stuff like that

bit like this http://www.amorphoscapes.com/am/index.html


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 27, 2006)

Feckin Brilliant ]


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2006)

Go to http://www.incitti.com/Blitz/index.html - scroll down a bit - there's a game on it called GridWars.

OMFG!!! download this (plus optional patch) and you're really not going to get much done today.

Or tomorrow.

Reminds me a little of something but IT'S FREE!


----------



## Red Faction (May 28, 2006)

http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/

an old classic!!


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2006)

Its not often i praise a website, but this is good
http://www.thesmartass.info/?main=news


----------



## interpol (Jul 8, 2006)

.................................................


----------



## TonkaToy (Aug 9, 2006)

Adding the South Park site that Loud1 found

http://www.piczo.com/allaboutsouthpark?g=11323462&cr=3

I've found myself searching this one time and time again!


----------



## jodal (Sep 8, 2006)

http://195.90.120.51/games/GogglesBeta09.swf 

daft flying game based on the google maps.


----------



## jodal (Sep 8, 2006)

Best music video ever

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5933733973682128992


----------



## rollinder (Sep 10, 2006)

http://eclectech.co.uk


----------



## rollinder (Sep 10, 2006)

Red Faction said:
			
		

> http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/
> 
> an old classic!!




OMG - I haven't played that for years. thanks


----------



## rollinder (Sep 10, 2006)

http://www.stablesound.co.uk/i_shot_menezes.php

http://submerse.be/punkornot/


----------



## rollinder (Sep 13, 2006)

more lemmings

http://www.lemmingsuniverse.net/downloads.html#

http://ksoftgames.idiotstudios.net/lemmings/


----------



## Loki (Sep 13, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> Go to http://www.incitti.com/Blitz/index.html - scroll down a bit - there's a game on it called GridWars.
> 
> OMFG!!! download this (plus optional patch) and you're really not going to get much done today.
> 
> ...


Fucking ace nnit  A bit like asteroids but much better. Slick graphics and near-perfect gameplay, can't go wrong!


----------



## feyr (Sep 17, 2006)

http://www.zefrank.com/dtoy_vs_byokal/

make your own virtual kalidescope


----------



## 8ball (Sep 17, 2006)

Loki said:
			
		

> Fucking ace nnit  A bit like asteroids but much better. Slick graphics and near-perfect gameplay, can't go wrong!



Have you figured out how to 'farm' the black holes yet?


----------



## Cadmus (Sep 17, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> Go to http://www.incitti.com/Blitz/index.html - scroll down a bit - there's a game on it called GridWars.


it's gone now.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 17, 2006)

That's a shame - is a great game.

PM me with an email address and I'll zip the game up and send it if anyone wants.


----------



## netbob (Sep 20, 2006)

Website ive just helped build and am rather chuffed with:

www.moo.com/flickr


----------



## rollinder (Sep 28, 2006)

Get Withnail drunk

http://www.withnaildvd.com/game/index.php?uid=wsite


----------



## jodal (Oct 2, 2006)

Torture celebs in the style of Saw 3. Midly amusing.

http://www.chamberoftorture.com/


----------



## interpol (Oct 4, 2006)

[URL="http://www.jimpunk.com/56kTV - bastard channel/AcidMissile/01.html"]>>>?<<<[/URL]

Click on link and let it run......


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 4, 2006)

Curse Those Cursors!


----------



## jodal (Oct 4, 2006)

http://viral.lycos.co.uk/pop.html?url=http://www.games1.org/games/mcdonalds.swf


----------



## interpol (Oct 16, 2006)

[URL="www.jimpunk.com/www.-reverse.-flash-.-.back-/"]>>>Here<<<[/URL]


----------



## jodal (Nov 2, 2006)

http://onemorelevel.com/games3/double-wires.swf


----------



## jodal (Nov 2, 2006)

http://sauerbraten.org/

I've just installed this. Haven't tried it yet but looks fun.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.dxinteractive.com/electricman2/

This is great


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 4, 2006)

Big fantasy game type thing

http://www.miniclip.com/games/runescape/en/


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 4, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Big fantasy game type thing
> 
> http://www.miniclip.com/games/runescape/en/



I get the secateurs out and ask to speak to the Kidz if I find that on a puta!  

I think the Theatrical Blood adds to the effect.


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 5, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I get the secateurs out and ask to speak to the Kidz if I find that on a puta!
> 
> I think the Theatrical Blood adds to the effect.



Is this your way of saying you're forming a clan?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 20, 2006)

www.funzac.com is quite good.  The mini pool game is addictive!


----------



## apie2004 (Nov 25, 2006)

I think this is the right place, if you open up a dos prompt and then type telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 29, 2006)

strictly for urbanites
http://www.myspace-games.com/games/kittencannon.swf


----------



## ska invita (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.babylonsystem.com/~mandala/

anyone know how to code one of these so i could it embed it in a blog page?


----------



## apie2004 (Nov 29, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> strictly for urbanites
> http://www.myspace-games.com/games/kittencannon.swf



I spent a week at school playing that, everyone else was on a trip


----------



## Largo (Nov 29, 2006)

Line Rider


----------



## Jangla (Jan 3, 2007)

Beautiful, scerene and hellishly addictive: flOw

Read the help before you start


----------



## jodal (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.kdice.com/

awesome online multiplayer risk-type game


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 9, 2007)

Jangla said:
			
		

> Beautiful, scerene and hellishly addictive: flOw
> 
> Read the help before you start



That's brilliant.


----------



## Jangla (Jan 9, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> That's brilliant.


Great isn't it?  Apparently there's going to be a PS3 version   Not sure how long it goes on for - I got miles in the other night and evolved to about the 3rd species but it takes so long and there's no way of saving.


----------



## Red Faction (Jan 13, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/british/launch_gms_bfacademy.shtml

can anyone have a decent go at this?
those romans seem impossible!!
and thats only level 1!!


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2007)

Not a game, but very funny:


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 20, 2007)

http://www.jeannettevejarano.com/games/tower-defence.html

I can get up to level 75. There's a fairly simple trick to it once you work out the tower upgrades...

A worthy way of spending a few minutes!


----------



## Firky (Jan 23, 2007)

*mp3 blogs*

[li]I Like[/li]
[li]Muruch[/li]
[li]Chiasm[/li]
[li]Tofu Hut[/li]
[li]Aurgasm[/li]
[li]Bumrocks[/li]
[li]Vinyl Mine[/li]
[li]Soul Shower[br]
[li]Domino Rally[br]
[li]Songs Illinois[br]
[li]Pogo a Go-Go[br]
[li]Orbis Quintus[br]
[li]The Big Ticket[br]
[li]Tuwa's Shanty[br]
[li]La Blogotheque[br]
[li]Headphone Sex[br]
[li]Telephone Thing[br]
[li]Lonesome Music[br]
[li]The of Mirror Eye[br]
[li]Largehearted Boy[br]
[li]Pilgrim's Progress[br]
[li]The Sound Of Indie[br]
[li]I Really Love Music[br]
[li]The Roaring Machine[br]
[li]Said The Gramophone[br]
[li]Silence Is A Rhythm Too[br]
[li]The Suburbs Are Killing Us[br]
[li]Something I Learned Today[br]
[li]An Idiot's Guide To Dreaming[br]
[li]The Number 1 Songs In Heaven[br]
[li]Between Thought And Expression[br]
[li]Lost Bands Of The New Wave Era[br]
[li]Secret Knowledge of Backroads[br]
[li]Indie Mp3 - Keeping c86 Alive[br]
[li]The House Of Leaf And Lime[br]
[li]Stockholm Beat Connection[br]
[li]The White Noise Revisited[br]
[li]Nothing But Green Lights[br]
[li]Last Sound Of Summer[br]
[li]You Ain't No Picasso[br]
[li]20 Jazz Funk Greats[br]
[li]Maintaining My Cool[br]
[li]Take Your Medicine[br]
[li]Banana Nutrament[br]
[li]Music For Maniacs[br]
[li]Throwaway Style[br]
[li]The Wreckroom[br]
[li]Turquoise Days[br]
[li]Grapejuiceplus[br]
[li]Just For A Day[br]
[li]Moebius Rex[br]
[li]Copy, Right![br]
[li]Scissorkick[br]
[li]Moistworks[br]
[li]Ostracons[br]
[li]Diddy Wah[/li]
[li]Kingblind[br]
[li]Boblog[br][/li]


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 10, 2007)

Rick Dangerous:

http://rickdangerousflash.free.fr/


----------



## Addy (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.zanorg.com/prodperso/jeuxchiants/doublejeu.htm


----------



## Dandred (Feb 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> [li]I Like[/li]
> [li]Muruch[/li]
> [li]Chiasm[/li]
> [li]Tofu Hut[/li]
> ...



All those links do nothing..........

Just like you on U75. Apart for getting attention........


Can't you just get a job or something?

I'm sure your parents would be happy.........

What do you do anyway apart from waste your time on U75???


----------



## Dandred (Feb 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> [li]I Like[/li]
> [li]Muruch[/li]
> [li]Chiasm[/li]
> [li]Tofu Hut[/li]
> ...



All those links do nothing..........



But they say "page not available" in Korean


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.addictinggames.com/nanacacrash.html

Nanaca Crash 

Translations greatly appreciated! But great fun nonetheless!

Aithangyew 

e2a: I'm tempted to give Nanaca a thread of its own  With screen shots 

e3a (cadged from Ben): 
green arrow = the girl who stops you
purple arrow = the one who blocks the next person you hit (unless it's one of the guys), 
the dark blue, red, and yellow arrows give you a boost in the air.

Specials are lit up in the top box. The best specials are green. If you hit the purple then get another special after you get one that goes kaboom.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 24, 2007)

http://oos.moxiecode.com/examples/reflex/

Ooo. I played that yonks ago  More thoughtfulness-needing


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 2, 2007)

http://novelconcepts.co.uk/FlashElementTD/

oooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Red Faction (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/365143


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 9, 2007)

Red Faction said:
			
		

> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/365143


Genius


----------



## Red Faction (Mar 11, 2007)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> http://novelconcepts.co.uk/FlashElementTD/
> 
> oooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo




how do people finish on scores of 288,000?

i can only get about 5,000 even when i finish on level 39


----------



## 8ball (Mar 11, 2007)

Red Faction said:
			
		

> how do people finish on scores of 288,000?



They hack the 'submit' box.


----------



## DUMBO.66 (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/
download 'N' for free from here, its too cool


----------



## hassan (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.wontonway.com

I played the copter game a lot in college to pass the time. Really addictive trying to beat your friends score. At one point the whole class was competing


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 18, 2007)

DUMBO.66 said:
			
		

> http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/
> download 'N' for free from here, its too cool


I was hooked on that for yonks  

Fantastic game 

But deeply frustrating in places!


----------



## DUMBO.66 (Mar 18, 2007)

indeed, designing your own levels is great fun


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 27, 2007)

Loving it a bit TOO much  

And still less than a fifth of the way there


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2007)

that fucking pool game is a cheating bastard 

The pyhsics are wrong. thats why I cant pull off any plants

Bah!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 31, 2007)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> http://www.addictinggames.com/nanacacrash.html
> 
> Nanaca Crash
> 
> ...




every day is repost day

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=109683

might be able to do some translation later


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 31, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> that fucking pool game is a cheating bastard
> 
> The pyhsics are wrong. thats why I cant pull off any plants
> 
> Bah!


Minipool2?

I've got the high score on that somewhere on a board that shall remain unnamed 

That and Turbo Turtle


----------



## rollinder (Apr 20, 2007)

The Impossible Quiz - this is evil  
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/365143


----------



## Flashman (Jun 16, 2007)

Not a game but I really like this. Quite old so soz if it's been up already.


----------



## urban76 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Waste some time*

www.thetop5ive.com

Pretty cool, they post new lists mon-fri


----------



## loud 1 (Jul 10, 2007)

i think its time for louds friday game thread.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2007)

Search engine - blackle.com

Works like Google but is energy saving http://www.blackle.com/about/


----------



## subversplat (Jul 20, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Search engine - blackle.com
> 
> Works like Google but is energy saving http://www.blackle.com/about/


Only for CRT monitors.


----------



## xes (Jul 21, 2007)

http://www.electricretard.com/0001.html

dodgy as fuck cartoon strips. May offend the easily offendable.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jul 23, 2007)

xes said:
			
		

> May offend the easily offendable.


yeah they might, but they won't make anyone laugh


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/linegame

Ooooooooooooo.


----------



## xes (Jul 24, 2007)

Elvis Parsley said:
			
		

> yeah they might, but they won't make anyone laugh


well,they made me giggle. *shrugs* I must be sick in the heed


----------



## xes (Jul 24, 2007)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/linegame
> 
> Ooooooooooooo.


ggrrr,that's annoying!!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 28, 2007)

http://nigoro.jp/game/rosecamellia/rosecamellia.php

Slappy slappy handbags


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2007)

Whoever put this game has cost me about 5 hours of a sunny weekend  



> http://novelconcepts.co.uk/FlashElementTD/play.asp


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 8, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Whoever put this game has cost me about 5 hours of a sunny weekend


Hahaha! 

That'll be me, I think 

There's a fairly simple means of getting up to levels in the late 70s...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 10, 2007)

> 7	nBn	18,200	lvl 39	101 lives



pwned


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.miniclip.com/games/table-tennis-tournament/en/

Table tennis beats all. Seriously.


----------



## jodal (Aug 19, 2007)

http://www.kdice.com/ is still the most addictive game


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2007)

lose your life/job/partner/free time/mates/etc *delete as appropriate

http://www.bass10.com/flash-games/puzzle-games/bloxorz-puzzle-game/


----------



## Janh (Aug 29, 2007)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Spaced Penguin (hours of fun!)


sooper game!!!!


----------



## Janh (Aug 29, 2007)

Yippee, I thought 192,000 was a good score on Spaced Penguin until I saw the top score...2.1billion!


----------



## rollinder (Sep 10, 2007)

Chemical Brothers Salmon Dance game (copy the yellow arrows)
http://www.thechemicalbrothers.com/games/index.htm


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 13, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Whoever put this game has cost me about 5 hours of a sunny weekend



.... That's been keeping me away from sleep you fiend!!  

I want to carry on....


----------



## White Lotus (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.willyoujoinus.com/energyville/

Simulation game of the power needs of a city, developed by The Economist and Chevron.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 5, 2007)

loads and loads from the people who brought you alluc

http://www2.allonga.org/allonga/


----------



## seven (Oct 27, 2007)

http://gameburn.org/

http://www.freeonlinegameslist.com/


----------



## dweller (Nov 15, 2007)

*space bastards*

I used to play this game alot years back. 

Space Bastards, 

it is an invaders clone but there is something about the 
weaponry involved, the graphics and the sound that makes it so satisfying to play. 

you have to download and unzip the files to play


----------



## dweller (Nov 15, 2007)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> http://www.miniclip.com/games/table-tennis-tournament/en/
> 
> Table tennis beats all. Seriously.



a most excellent game!!!


----------



## seven (Nov 15, 2007)

I like this site for tv/movies and adult links like alluc.org ,but it has loads of game
sites.
http://www.ovguide.com/onlinevideogames.html


----------



## rollinder (Nov 28, 2007)

Bubble Shooter
http://www.onemorelevel.com/games.php?game=307
(should be called just one more go)


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.gamezhero.com/online-games/arcade-games/flightofthehamsters-online.html

Hamster tossing


----------



## raggamuffin (Dec 13, 2007)

http://ukchampionofthehousehold.buzzthegame.com/home.php

Buzz! flash game, with some cool questions and you can challenge your friends too by sending them a code of your challenge


----------



## dweller (Jan 8, 2008)

flash version of Portal


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.thomasscott.net/realworldracer/#

Racer based on google maps, race anywhere you want!


----------



## jodal (Jan 21, 2008)

dweller said:
			
		

> flash version of Portal


Cool game


----------



## White Lotus (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's one for a Dutch department store called hema.  Not very promising you'd think, but surf to their product page & watch a few seconds ...

http://producten.hema.nl/


----------



## selamlar (Feb 1, 2008)

Not a game, per se, but a damn good way to waste time

http://www.notdoppler.com/frame/639.html


----------



## dweller (Feb 16, 2008)

this may be an oldie but I enjoyed it.

http://www.flash-game.net/game/1173/ball-revamped-2.html


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 17, 2008)

White Lotus said:


> Here's one for a Dutch department store called hema.  Not very promising you'd think, but surf to their product page & watch a few seconds ...
> 
> http://producten.hema.nl/



AWESOME!!! 

This is great too:



selamlar said:


> Not a game, per se, but a damn good way to waste time
> 
> http://www.notdoppler.com/frame/639.html



I was on my way to bed, damn it!!


----------



## White Lotus (Feb 18, 2008)

Chemical needs said:


> AWESOME!!!


Glad you liked it, I was impressed!


----------



## Red Faction (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.freeworldgroup.com/games6/gameindex/genghis-khan.htm


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 9, 2008)

Canyon defence:

http://www.miniclip.com/games/canyon-defence/en/


----------



## dweller (Mar 18, 2008)

mrs quoad said:


> Canyon defence:
> 
> http://www.miniclip.com/games/canyon-defence/en/



heh thats pretty good, I'm total rubbish 

edit : well I got 54330


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 20, 2008)

Lots of games:

http://www.thegameslist.com


----------



## swampy (Mar 20, 2008)

dweller said:


> heh thats pretty good, I'm total rubbish
> 
> edit : well I got 54330



54380


----------



## dweller (Mar 21, 2008)

EastEnder said:


> Lots of games:
> 
> http://www.thegameslist.com



nice I found this cool sketch game here really uses the right side of the brain
 (the lazy try anything side) http://www.thegameslist.com/playgame/681/Sketch_It


----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2008)

this is a website for people who believe that pokemon are real,and live on a real world,and sometimes abduct people.
http://z9.invisionfree.com/Pokeclipse/index.php?showforum=1 

um,lol? (((those people)))


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry if its a pearoast but Koozac!!! It's like tetris with sums

http://www.koozac.com/


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 30, 2008)

Bowmaster Prelude:

http://www.onemorelevel.com/game/bowmaster_2_prelude

It's like a first-person tower / canyon defence  With castles, and missiles, and comets, and fiery arrows, and demons...

I'm up to level 31 

e2a: no I wasn't. I was up to level 30 

There're only 30 levels


----------



## EddyBlack (Mar 30, 2008)

A point and click adventure:

Out of Order


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 3, 2008)

www.theclickwar.com


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 3, 2008)

and here (sorry for the plug)  

http://zacharaythackaray.blogspot.com


----------



## EddyBlack (Apr 3, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> and here (sorry for the plug)
> 
> http://zacharaythackaray.blogspot.com





I wasn't sure who to vote for, so I voted lizards anyway.

Well I say lizards - everyone knows who I really mean.

(teh jooooooooooz!1!)


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 3, 2008)

cheers mate ... glad u like it ...


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 4, 2008)

Heh, sign the petition  

http://www.petitiononline.com/edw5555/petition.html


----------



## 8ball (Apr 5, 2008)

dweller said:


> nice I found this cool sketch game here really uses the right side of the brain
> (the lazy try anything side) http://www.thegameslist.com/playgame/681/Sketch_It



This really is excellent.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 5, 2008)

Taff Wars "Fackin Ballistic"

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YqTTEMmbXOc&feature=related


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 5, 2008)

EddyBlack said:


> I wasn't sure who to vote for, so I voted lizards anyway.
> 
> Well I say lizards - everyone knows who I really mean.
> 
> (teh jooooooooooz!1!)



lol im glad you like it ... i added some new stuff to the page because i upgraded the template, and i'm just playing around with all the features really ... 

amazing what you can do with MS Paint


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.lostvectors.com/jeditrainer/index.html

a) simple
b) wikkid.

I'm up to 19,556.

I'll send a shiny tuppence to U75's highest scorer one year's time from now


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 7, 2008)

i got 3300 and something ...


----------



## dweller (Apr 7, 2008)

mrs quoad said:


> http://www.lostvectors.com/jeditrainer/index.html
> 
> a) simple
> b) wikkid.
> ...




nice sound effects but somehow I just don't get it...
E2A but it does fit the daft category


----------



## stargazer (Apr 10, 2008)

www.ibeatyou.com

Great time waster.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 11, 2008)

mrs quoad said:


> http://www.lostvectors.com/jeditrainer/index.html
> 
> a) simple
> b) wikkid.
> ...



It's a great game, but once you've got the hang of how to kill each droid, you can pretty much carry on until you get bored.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 16, 2008)

http://www.lostvectors.com/cupids_revenge/

Not Entirely Well.


----------



## Vash (Apr 26, 2008)

Ballet dancers do 'where is my mind.'


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 29, 2008)

Am hyperactive.

Need more games plz


----------



## Boycey (Apr 29, 2008)

dweller said:


> this may be an oldie but I enjoyed it.
> 
> http://www.flash-game.net/game/1173/ball-revamped-2.html



i just beat the master square in 567 seconds  that's 14 seconds faster than the creator


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.arcadestreet.com/stickman-odo-2.htm

Win!


----------



## selamlar (May 1, 2008)

http://www.notdoppler.com/nanotube.php

All good fun up until level 5 or so, then my brain just gives up the ghost

http://www.notdoppler.com/doeo.php

Stupidly, stupidly addictive


----------



## dweller (May 5, 2008)

http://www.miniclip.com/games/hamsterball/en/

hamster ball,
its like marble madness and very pretty


----------



## dweller (May 5, 2008)

selamlar said:


> http://www.notdoppler.com/nanotube.php
> 
> All good fun up until level 5 or so, then my brain just gives up the ghost
> 
> ...



those two games are grrrrrrreat!!!


----------



## dweller (May 5, 2008)

http://www.notdoppler.com/metrosiberia.php

cool variation on a common theme


----------



## selamlar (May 9, 2008)

Not for the faint of heart, poss NSFW

http://www.adultswim.com/games/game/index.html?game=surgeon


----------



## Boycey (May 11, 2008)

cletus just died of blood loss


----------



## selamlar (May 12, 2008)

I can't get past that fookin thief, myself. <fails at games>


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2008)

I'm having trouble with the multiple-personality bint.


----------



## selamlar (May 12, 2008)

Boycey said:


> cletus just died of blood loss



How many prickles has that fucking hillbilly got in him!


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2008)

selamlar said:


> How many prickles has that fucking hillbilly got in him!



You just need to gauge the right speed to pull them out.

Come on, I need some help with the brain op!


----------



## selamlar (May 12, 2008)

Right.  It gets a lot fucking easier when you work out how to use the corkscrew, doesn't it.  Am gaining on the brain op!


----------



## 8ball (May 12, 2008)

I keep thinking the corkscrew must have some other function too . . .


----------



## Boycey (May 12, 2008)

selamlar said:


> How many prickles has that fucking hillbilly got in him!



it didn't help that i'd just got the corkscrew so thought i must need to use it for something and promptly stabbed him to bits


----------



## selamlar (May 13, 2008)

Frickin' ants!  Where is this dual personality woman then?


----------



## selamlar (May 14, 2008)

Past multiple woman, and the pimped up pimp, onto Ted the tapeworm!


----------



## selamlar (May 14, 2008)

Who is fucking impossible.  Bugger.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 14, 2008)

http://www.funnyjunk.com/pages/awesome.htm


----------



## selamlar (May 14, 2008)

Thats not fun or great.  Although it may qualify as daft.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 14, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Thats not fun or great.  Although it may qualify as daft.



hehe


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Past multiple woman, and the pimped up pimp, onto Ted the tapeworm!



I got stuck with multiple woman - she had half a brain left and I seemed to have patched everything up but there was nowhere left to go . .


----------



## selamlar (May 14, 2008)

You dealt with those 3 grey/black jobbies in the base of her skull?  Can't remember exactly what you had to do with them, but it was either cauterise or cut IIRC.


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2008)

selamlar said:


> You dealt with those 3 grey/black jobbies in the base of her skull?  Can't remember exactly what you had to do with them, but it was either cauterise or cut IIRC.



I cut 3 bits of stuff out of her skull (after removing the black bit of brain), sealed, cauterised etc.  

Seemed there was something left still to do . . .


----------



## selamlar (May 14, 2008)

Cauterise it is.  Need to be nippy with the old chainsaw as well.  You've got 3 bits of glass/metal, remove brain, then three grey/black jobbies, replace brain, cauterise + cream, replace skull.  Not to forget any cuts/nicks that need dealing with.


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2008)

Hmmm - might have another go later and screenshot the bit where I'm stuck.

It'll be like _House_.


----------



## selamlar (May 14, 2008)

Then you can help me with this mofo' coffee fiend!


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2008)

Gah!! 

Caffeine fiend bleeds like a bastard!!


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2008)

Ok - the guy after the coffee fiend is easy by comparison - just full of bones.

To do the coffee guy you need to keep in mind that the coffee raises his heart rate if it seeps through his system, but big wounds lower it.  If you go a bit at a time, sucking up coffee whenever it starts spreading and prioritising that over removing the bags, then whenyou get the last of the bags out his heart rate will be really high.

Then you can cauterise everything to bring the rate down  Controlling poisoning is a much higher priority than controlling bleeding.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 1, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Not for the faint of heart, poss NSFW
> 
> http://www.adultswim.com/games/game/index.html?game=surgeon



Absolute win!!!!


----------



## Dandred (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm bloody stuck on the coffee guy!!!

He keeps crashing whenever I try to cut around the coffee packets you have to remove


----------



## 8ball (Jun 7, 2008)

Does he crash from a high or low heart rate?

I need to get people further on so they can help with the bit I'm stuck on!


----------



## Dandred (Jun 7, 2008)

8ball said:


> Does he crash from a high or low heart rate?
> 
> I need to get people further on so they can help with the bit I'm stuck on!



His heart rate is fine, when I'm cutting around the packets I get the message "inaccurate cut" and he crashes instantly........

I will try again later........


----------



## Dandred (Jun 7, 2008)

Got to the dog boy again....... you have to be fast!!!!!


----------



## rollinder (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.aipp.co.uk/view/20295/Ewoks.htm

Kill the Ewoks in the face while avoiding shooting the Scout Troopers (haven't managed to find out if shooing Chuwie gives you bonus points)


----------



## mauvais (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/sunny.htm

Beat 358,080


----------



## White Lotus (Sep 14, 2008)

My daughter has made her first "animated" video and uploaded it to YouTube.  She'd be thrilled if it showed more than one view (from her mum) so ...?



Teh squirrel thanks you!


----------



## ElasticBubble (Sep 17, 2008)

*addyourface*

Here's a simple one...post up your face on the mosaic, play a few addictive games and earn points to get on the leader board... it's a new site so it's still quite easy to get to the top 100 although the points are rising fast. 
www.addyourface.com


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice first post spammy.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2008)

ElasticBubble said:


> Here's a simple one...post up your face on the mosaic, play a few addictive games and earn points to get on the leader board... it's a new site so it's still quite easy to get to the top 100 although the points are rising fast.
> www.addyourface.com


Looks shit. Unoriginal, cash-in shit at that.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2008)

ElasticBubble said:


> Here's a simple one...post up your face on the mosaic, play a few addictive games and earn points to get on the leader board... it's a new site so it's still quite easy to get to the top 100 although the points are rising fast.
> www.addyourface.com



*Joins as goatse*


----------



## dweller (Oct 16, 2008)

*Fantastic Contraption*

www.fantasticcontraption.com

I haven't got the brains for this kind of game, 
 lots of physics and wheels and constructions to solve the puzzle, 
 go for it!!!


----------



## 8ball (Oct 25, 2008)

Take that Grinning Colossus down a peg!  

http://www.mazapan.se/games/BurnTheRope.php


----------



## dweller (Oct 27, 2008)

8ball said:


> Take that Grinning Colossus down a peg!
> 
> http://www.mazapan.se/games/BurnTheRope.php



brilliant


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 1, 2008)

8ball said:


> Take that Grinning Colossus down a peg!
> 
> http://www.mazapan.se/games/BurnTheRope.php



Epic win


----------



## dweller (Nov 9, 2008)

bubble tanks, 
 if you like bubbles...
http://armorgames.com/files/games/bubble-tanks-2-1920.swf


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.adrianlafond.com/?page=bugfactory


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 21, 2008)

8ball said:


> Take that Grinning Colossus down a peg!
> 
> http://www.mazapan.se/games/BurnTheRope.php



welll that was a waste of time


----------



## 8ball (Dec 4, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> welll that was a waste of time



Democracy proves you wrong.



This!


----------



## dweller (Dec 4, 2008)

8ball said:


> Democracy proves you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> This!



this is making me go funny


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 12, 2008)

dweller said:


> www.fantasticcontraption.com
> 
> I haven't got the brains for this kind of game,
> lots of physics and wheels and constructions to solve the puzzle,
> go for it!!!



I've farmed this around several physics and engineering fellows / PhD, to widespread approval


----------



## Red Faction (Jan 24, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LPQ1XrllZmA

street fighter- yes, you can play it on youtube

how cool is that...


----------



## Red Faction (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.addictinggames.com/ballooninvasion.html


----------



## ska invita (Mar 11, 2009)

dweller said:


> www.fantasticcontraption.com
> 
> I haven't got the brains for this kind of game,
> lots of physics and wheels and constructions to solve the puzzle,
> go for it!!!



superior timewaste - thanks

EDIT: Turns out i havnt got the brains either - cant say i didnt try though


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.lostvectors.com/winterstorm/

BOWMASTER WINTER STORM!!!!!

At last!

Oh yes!​


----------



## Dandred (Apr 8, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> http://www.lostvectors.com/winterstorm/
> 
> BOWMASTER WINTER STORM!!!!!
> 
> ...



I hate you, I seem to become addicted to this!


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 8, 2009)

Dandred said:


> I hate you, I seem to become addicted to this!



It's going to proper fuck up my life once it's on full release 

e2a: if you haven't discovered it yet, well worth trying Bowmaster Prelude. Or, uh, Bowmaster 2. Can't remember which  It's on lostvectors, anyhoos


----------



## Dandred (Apr 8, 2009)

I've got to level 27 only using piercing arrows, extra health, any tips?


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 9, 2009)

Dandred said:


> I've got to level 27 only using piercing arrows, extra health, any tips?



"beware of troops!"

The fuckers don't give you any xp or gold when they kill someone. Best of sticking to your own arrows until you've run out of potential things to upgrade (I've got one character on L287, and another on L90ish 

Pierce is awesome. The blunt arrow is also pretty nifty. Fork is hopeless.

Bomb is worth it, but only when daft-upgraded. And you don't get gold or xp for killing with bombs...

Also, http://www.lostvectors.com/prelude/index.html


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh.

Also, don't bother with the trebuchet if you ever want to fight anyone ever again.

It just deals out mass death from a distance. Your hero will never get a look in. Might as well just hang around, looking bored.


----------



## xes (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.luisprada.com/Protected/star_nations.htm

this website actually breaks some kind of crazy barrier. I had to share it, it's been making me piss myself with laughter for 3 days solid. (the reptillian pact bit is rather special)


----------



## 8ball (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't get past the first level.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 8, 2009)

*cries*

It is so quiet on here


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah  did you see that game 'Red Remover' linked on another thread? That was fun


----------



## Phenol (Aug 14, 2009)

shut the fuck up Quoady, can't you see I'm trying to have a kip!


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 17, 2009)

Chemical needs said:


> Yeah  did you see that game 'Red Remover' linked on another thread? That was fun



Completed it within an hour or two, though 

I'm back to playing N Game atm. I clearly hadn't put it on this computer, so I've got a whole new unsullied thingy to play with 

http://www.metanetsoftware.com/


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, come ON.

Gizzus some linkies.

For good games an shizzle, ennit.


----------



## teamB_macro (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g2/truth.htm

watch out fer those UFOs. film em. then sell em. lol


----------



## bungle2001 (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.thegreatinternetduckhunt.com

Find ducks hidden about the internet via puzzles/riddles/cryptic clues.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 18, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> Completed it within an hour or two, though
> 
> I'm back to playing N Game atm. I clearly hadn't put it on this computer, so I've got a whole new unsullied thingy to play with
> 
> http://www.metanetsoftware.com/



Am still playing this 

First block of 9x4 levels completed


----------



## Boycey (Sep 18, 2009)

not so much a game, a kind of sound/art thing. much fun, very cute. 

http://lab.andre-michelle.com/tonematrix/


----------



## debaser (Sep 18, 2009)

Boycey said:


> not so much a game, a kind of sound/art thing. much fun, very cute.
> 
> http://lab.andre-michelle.com/tonematrix/



That is VERY cool!


----------



## debaser (Sep 18, 2009)

debaser said:


> That is VERY cool!



A more complex one here

http://www.inudge.net/index.en.html


----------



## Dandred (Oct 12, 2009)

This one is really impressive http://www.hobnox.com/audiotool


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 2, 2009)

Dandred said:


> This one is really impressive http://www.hobnox.com/audiotool



the fuck?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 4, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> the fuck?



Have a play!! It takes quite a time to load though..... 

The drum and bass one is mental!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 4, 2009)

that looks like loads o fun


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 5, 2009)

dfdas

COMPLICATED


----------



## rollinder (Nov 6, 2009)

this is simple but fucking addictive.
Strangely calming too.

just match the coloured balls as the hexagan honeycomb/science model thingy spins round
http://www.deadwhale.com/play.php?game=774


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Please list al the good games/mad sites you find in this thread.
> 
> Here's my offering for this thread:
> Cunt trumps



Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 7, 2009)

already mentioned on the sprouts thread, but

http://www.eyegas.com/attackofthesprouts/


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

The website that just keeps on giving. The webmaster /artist is a complete mentalist.  http://yvettesbridalformal.com/


----------



## Chemical needs (May 15, 2010)

/hell-tetris

Try and beat my top score


----------



## themonkeyman (May 15, 2010)

Chemical needs said:


> /hell-tetris
> 
> Try and beat my top score



that game is crazy hard, I have never scored anything on it ever lol.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.miniclip.com/games/fragger/en/

*approves*


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 30, 2010)

This is just a silly little blog me and a friend started. Pitchfork piss take. Pitchspork was already taken 
http://pitchzpork.wordpress.com/


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 17, 2010)

It isn't a game but i didn't know where else to post www.flushtracker.com  It does as you would expect, it tracks your deposit until it arrives at it's destination.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 17, 2010)

I like Bloons Tower Defence Basically you are appointing monkeys to pop balloons that are travelling through a winding tunnel, using spikes, darts, bombs and suchlike. Pop 50 rounds of increasingly complex balloons, and you win!

Bloons TD 1- Pretty easy once you get the hang of it.

Bloons TD 2- Surprisingly hard. 

Bloons TD 3- My favourite. Especially the one that's like a big spiral- level 7 iirc.

Bloons TD 4- A bit too much going on, but still fun.

A link to all four versions, here


----------



## rollinder (Nov 26, 2010)

ancient but I've just found it again - a silly little flash control the action thingy/'game'
proof Strictly isn't the first time Anne Widdecomme 's been dancing

eta: Wiliam Hague's currently doing a version of 'Big fish, little fish, boxes boxes'

somebody so needs to make one with Disco Dave & Nick


----------



## netbob (Jan 26, 2011)

The Magical Mystical Lay Line locator: http://www.tomscott.com/ley/


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 26, 2011)

memespring said:


> The Magical Mystical Lay Line locator: http://www.tomscott.com/ley/


Did you get this reply?



> This is amazing!
> 
> We found three ley lines that converge at that location, including one from Stonehenge. Hover over the markers for information on each ancient site.
> 
> You seem to live at a swirl of ancient energy highways; this may mean that your area is a hotspot for paranormal activity, or even for unidentified flying objects!



So did I! For my address, my folk's address, my in-laws address, my sister's address, my sister-in-law's address, the kennels where we got the dogs, and 5 random postcodes.


----------



## netbob (Jan 26, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Did you get this reply?
> 
> ​
> So did I! For my address, my folk's address, my in-laws address, my sister's address, my sister-in-law's address, the kennels where we got the dogs, and 5 random postcodes.



That's the point  click on the 'read this' link and you get:



> So here's the truth: ley lines don't exist.
> Sorry to disappoint you. The truth is, no matter where in England you are, this site will happily find you three ley lines — including one that goes through Stonehenge!
> 
> How?
> ...


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 26, 2011)

memespring said:


> That's the point  click on the 'read this' link and you get:



Oh 

Didn't bother looking that far, cos, you know, leylines  That'll learn me.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 28, 2011)

memespring said:


> That's the point  click on the 'read this' link and you get:


 
and it links you onto a Carl Sagan extract on youtube.


----------



## OneStrike (Jul 11, 2011)

This site guesses the person in your mind with impressive speed and accuracy (does for me anyway), it must be a huge database of folk and their traits. 

http://us.akinator.com/#


----------



## 8ball (Jul 11, 2011)

Seems to make a lot of guesses but the database is certainly impressive - it got Slartibartfast, Tali from Mass Effect and Michael Foot pretty easily.

edit: but failed with Ed Alleyne-Johnson (who is now in the database...).


----------



## OneStrike (Jul 11, 2011)

I just tried showing it's abilities to my gf, it completely lost its wow factor when i guessed before it after a few moves.  Elvis, Tim Henman and Tim Minchin (she has just been watching his dvd but was amazed at how i guessed him from her answers


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 14, 2011)

Canvas Rider....Chrome app, FB dooda, and of course website....http://canvasrider.com/tracks

You are a gravity defying BMX laddie complete with baseball cap....the tracks are drawn by various designers and players....it's very addictive and very


----------



## bmd (Aug 19, 2011)

NESforever

Play NES games online.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 19, 2012)

They're your "favourites", are they, Wickonone? Has that choice been commercially swayed at all?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 19, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> They're your "favourites", are they, Wickonone? Has that choice been commercially swayed at all?


He's been despammed. He is no more.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 16, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Canvas Rider....Chrome app, FB dooda, and of course website....http://canvasrider.com/tracks
> 
> You are a gravity defying BMX laddie complete with baseball cap....the tracks are drawn by various designers and players....it's very addictive and very


 
Just been pissing about on this today. Some amazing tracks! e.g.

http://canvasrider.com/tracks/942151


----------



## de_dog (Sep 29, 2012)

No way!! I was actually just about to search for canvasrider before posting it.

hmmmm, digging for another one: http://www.argumentchampion.com/


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 29, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> This site guesses the person in your mind with impressive speed and accuracy (does for me anyway), it must be a huge database of folk and their traits.
> 
> http://us.akinator.com/#


Failed to get 'Charlene from Neighbours,' ffs.


----------



## red rose (Sep 29, 2012)

Akinator has been giving me rage.

I told it that my character was a real person who died at least 100 years ago, and it asked if he starred in a music video. When I said no, it asked if he was in a korean boy band!

_Is your character an animal?_
No
_Is your character a dog?_
...


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Oct 8, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Just been pissing about on this today. Some amazing tracks! e.g.
> 
> http://canvasrider.com/tracks/942151


Oh, that's one of mine! Glad you liked it


----------



## dweller (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! Akinator got Tony Benn!


----------



## dweller (Nov 28, 2012)

Just been playing Hexagon, 
very difficult but highly addictive
I managed to get to 8.59 seconds
http://distractionware.com/games/flash/hexagon/


----------



## de_dog (Feb 24, 2013)

http://day5.net/tent/Apps/mix/

I didn't write it - just added some features; The original blog it came from has disappeared into the ether.

The two presets appear to synch


----------



## albionism (Mar 5, 2013)

^ Just mixed a speech by Hugo Chavez with Green Onions by
Booker T and the MGs..


----------



## albionism (Jun 27, 2013)

PacMan as a FPS!
http://www.kongregate.com/games/briderider/fps-man


----------



## dweller (Oct 13, 2013)

just found this, there is a full version on steam, but this is the original flash
Soundodger
bullet dodging music game, just use mouse

http://games.adultswim.com/soundodger-puzzle-online-game.html


----------



## 8ball (Oct 13, 2013)

That is very cool.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 13, 2013)

miniGMgoit said:


> This is just a silly little blog me and a friend started. Pitchfork piss take. Pitchspork was already taken
> http://pitchzpork.wordpress.com/



That is really a blog on how to fail at being funny.


----------

